# Brought 1 month ago--TT MK1 225



## TTRG (Nov 28, 2009)

Just brought a month ago. Audi TT MK1 225, 29,000 miles, FSH-all Audi.

Full Bose
Blue Heated Leather Interior

View attachment 1




Am 21, had my license for almost 4 years, 1 years NCB, 6 Points SP30's, Admiral have insured me for £1031...!   I was haps with this considering I was expecting more like £2000. However they said they don't mind insuring this car as it is the quattro and so good and safe to drive.

Just fitted Kenwood KVT-522 with flap closing as original concert player had volume control problem.

Already been given some advice on the car from this forum...such a good forum to be involved in! Cheers!!

Will.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome Will.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Will, Welcome to TTF. We like pics.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Will, welcome to the forum, wahts the quattro like in the snow?


----------



## TTRG (Nov 28, 2009)

Its very good...manages it surprisingly well!

I had to stop on a hill today covered with snow (quite steep) and coped well pulling off!...I was proud!

However don't like to drive it in snow cos there's always going to be some idiot who cant drive that will crash into me...! :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

welcome along fella


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Am I seeing DOUBLE DOUBLE YELLOW TT YELLOW TT LoL

Welcome to the club mate, who knows one day you may join the TTOC...nice magazine with how to TLC the car and interesting stories...who knows you may even have an article to write!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

TTRG said:


> Its very good...manages it surprisingly well!
> 
> I had to stop on a hill today covered with snow (quite steep) and coped well pulling off!...I was proud!
> 
> However don't like to drive it in snow cos there's always going to be some idiot who cant drive that will crash into me...! :lol: :lol:


Welcome to TT ownership son, drive safe, drive smart and driveTT


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

big welcome to the new comer

adoring foto shots and looking clean , eih!

N'joy ur baby

kind regards

U.B


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

